# Kamagong Sticks?



## Seigi (May 1, 2003)

How many of you actually train with them?

Thanks & Peace


----------



## Master of Blades (May 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seigi _
> *How many of you actually train with them?
> 
> Thanks & Peace *



I know Im a Kali guy but I thought I can try and answer this one. We have tried......What can I say....The most pain I have ever been in......I could barely move my arms for a week! Not great fun but they really improve your reaction time cuz DAMN do you wanna get out the way  

*M.O.B* :asian:


----------



## Tapps (May 2, 2003)

If you ever want to make an enemy or two bring Kamagong to a seminar.

They eat rattan like Pac man eats dots. 

I find the impact jars your joints to much. I keep them mostly cause they're cool


----------



## moromoro (May 2, 2003)

i use them, i use them more than i use the rattan sticks, once you use kamagong you never want to go back.....

i bought a pair this march in legazpi city for 260 pesos 
about 1.1 inch in diameter

if you have a small bone structure and small wrist you might find it hard to move them with speed,

but they are great.....use them


terry


----------



## Federico (May 7, 2003)

Kamagong great for solo work, not so great on partner stuff.  As has been said, eats rattan like crazy.  Also not the safest when working with a partner.  While durable, when it fails, it fails dangerous.  Think sharp slivers.  Rattan is safer to train with others, there is give on missed hits, and it shreds soft.  However, for solo work, nothing builds the arms like kamagong.  If you do alot of solo training with kamagong, once you pick up the rattan, you power/endurance will show.


----------



## Tapps (May 9, 2003)

> for solo work, nothing builds the arms like kamagong. If you do alot of solo training with kamagong, once you pick up the rattan, you power/endurance will show.



Excellent point.  I was using heavy rattan for the same reason but that proved to be tough on the elbows after awhile.


----------

